

Recruiters: Don't say HTML5, you probably don't mean it - grimtrigger
http://brain.codeharmony.net/dont-say-html5.html

======
grimtrigger
Crux of the issue right here:

I’ve thought a lot about why HTML5 became the codeword for CSS3. I think it
stems back to the decision by iOS to ban Flash. iOS friendly web pages needed
to use HTML5 instead of flash, so the term “HTML5” came to represent
everything that came along with mobile friendly websites. That includes
responsive design, and animations that run smoothly without a lot of power.
Both those things are in the domain of CSS3, not HTML5.

------
magentaplacenta
HTML5, to me, is all the wonderful new JavaScript APIs, but I'm an idiot. I've
never considered "HTML5" to be anywhere near synonymous with CSS3, but I'm an
idiot.

